# Amtrak Wedding



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 29, 2008)

My niece, Erin, tied the knot at San Diego on 10-25-08. The groom's name is Aaron, and within the family we often refer to them as A&E.

Anyway, me and my mom (Erin's grandma) rode Pacific Surfliners down and back to participate in the long weekend of festivities surrounding the nuptials. The train rides were largely uneventful, except on the return trip (Surfliner 775) there was some guy who laughed out loud all the way from Oceanside to Oxnard (our stop, and he was going to Goleta - another hour of misplaced mirth inflicted on passengers who remained aboard). I'm telling you the guy's idiot cackling was worse than howling kids. He almost never talked. The girl beside him kept talking to him, and whatever she was saying apparently served as an incessant trigger for the clown's hyena reflex. Nothing is that funny for that long - hours. Got fed up early on, went over, and asked that whatever was so intercoursing funny be shared with the whole car, since everybody was being subjected to the interminable high-decibel guffawing. The request was met with the blank stares of incomprehension common to malevolent morons: "Who, ME? I wasn't doing anything." Nothing to be done but endure, at least until the noisy Bozo got up and walked by my seat. As fate would have it, right about then I suffered an involuntary leg spasm which caused my foot to accidentally stick out into the aisle, right in the path of Hyena Boy. The poor fellow didn't notice my foot, tripped over it, and went sprawling face down. Very unfortunate, and I was truly grief-stricken. A number of other passengers were less sympathetic, and interpreted the poor guy's misfortune as a joke that finally everybody could laugh at.

Amtrak Wedding

This pictorial Trip Report is not really about the wedding at all, except for a very few pictures, and focuses instead on the rail travel aspects of the trip, a yacht tour of San Diego Harbor, and various interesting sights around town.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 29, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Amtrak Wedding
> This pictorial Trip Report is not really about the wedding at all, except for a very few pictures, and focuses instead on the rail travel aspects of the trip, a yacht tour of San Diego Harbor, and various interesting sights around town.


Mahalo Whooz for the report. Was interesting to see so much more of San Diego than we had time for during the Gathering. I will try to get Christine to look at the pictures she may recognize the ship, since her husband is stationed in SD. Lastly you clean up very well and almost don't look like a rail fan in the "suit" should have taken one shot with the "fez" to prove it is you. 

See you again soon I hope

Aloha

Eric


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 29, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Mahalo Whooz for the report.


Glad you enjoyed it, Eric. My stay at the Hilton Airport/Harbor Island was a last minute lodging change from the one I had booked using Choice Privileges points. As a result, I still have a bunch of points, some of which I have to use or lose by 12-31-08. Since I'd rather use than lose, I've booked a stay at San Diego, and purchased my Surfliner tickets. Two specific items on the agenda this time are a visit to the Maritime Museum of San Diego, and a ride on the new Sprinter DMU light rail between Oceanside and Escondido. That means riding the Coaster from San Diego, another first. Might also get back to the USS Midway Museum to see the parts I missed the first time.

Pictures of that trip: San Diego/USS Midway

EDIT: I'm somehow sensing another Trip Report in the offing.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a bump to get a moved post off the front page. Location location location.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate to say it but that post ended up back on page 1


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 3, 2008)

Another moved post, another bump. had8ley really should have figured out topic placement by now, or is he just back to his typical hi-jinks?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Nov 9, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> My stay at the Hilton Airport/Harbor Island was a last minute lodging change from the one I had booked using Choice Privileges points. As a result, I still have a bunch of points, some of which I have to use or lose by 12-31-08. Since I'd rather use than lose, I've booked a stay at San Diego, and purchased my Surfliner tickets. Two specific items on the agenda this time are a visit to the Maritime Museum of San Diego, and a ride on the new Sprinter DMU light rail between Oceanside and Escondido. That means riding the Coaster from San Diego, another first. Might also get back to the USS Midway Museum to see the parts I missed the first time.


Replying to my own post. How lame is THAT?

Greetings from San Diego! And let me tellya, boys and girls, it's been a VERY interesting weekend, and it ain't over quite yet. Some of the goals in the above post weren't accomplished, but believe me, there was more than enough cool and interesting other stuff to compensate. Oh my! Upon returning home, first on the agenda is a shift into Trip Report Overdrive.

Forget "Amtrak Wedding," this stuff is gonna put it to shame, railwise.

Check back around Wednesday (new topic, of course), cuz it's gonna take a little time to coordinate the report with the pics with the videos and like that, to get everything up and running simultaneously. No Part I, Part II, etc. junk, with one exception which seriously merits its own Report.

What could that be? Tune in and see!

(This post sponsored by the WhoozOn1st Foundation For Better Trip Reports)


----------



## Dan O (Nov 11, 2008)

NIce pix.

Thanks

Dan


----------

